# Civilization IV making me ANGRY help pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



## N11 (Aug 26, 2007)

Ok I fixed my last problem and it was working, so I updated the game, all went fine, but then when I launched it again after updating, this message is all that came up, "This application has failed to start because D3DX9_32.DLL was not found. Re-instlling the application may fix this problem." So I re-insalled the WHOLE ENTIRE GAME again and it worked fine, I then updated it, went fine, and then this message came up when launching, "This application has failed to start because D3DX9_32.DLL was not found. Re-instlling the application may fix this problem," making me wanna kill myself!!! 
:4-hanged: :z: or someone else :4-guns: :4-gun:

This is so frustrating, it's just one problem after another, I'd like to thank everyone for the help last time and for reading this time.

Thank you.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

check with windows updates to see if you have the newest version of direct-x installed.


----------



## N11 (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks for the tip, I'm trying to update now to see if it works.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

if that doesnt work i am going to attach the dll file you need.just download it,and drop it in system 32 windows folder after you unzip it.


----------



## N11 (Aug 26, 2007)

I updated, it wasn't direct-x (the update), is there a way to specificaly check if I have the latest one or to download the latest one? 

I tried to launch the game, same problem.


----------



## N11 (Aug 26, 2007)

Thank you very much, I'll try, Thank you!!


----------



## N11 (Aug 26, 2007)

I opened what you sent, what do I do with it now? (sorry, me and computers don't mix too well) :S


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

my computer,c:,windows.open the windows folder,and drop that in system 32.


----------



## N11 (Aug 26, 2007)

In explore all users I found a file called system 32 with loads of subfolder file things, shall i drag it in there? sorry to leave so many messages, I just keep finding new stuff.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

system32 just drop it there no subfolders.


----------



## N11 (Aug 26, 2007)

I followed your step by step and I'm a bit stuck, im in c drive but where's windows.open?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

what? windows.open no such thing.i said open the windows folder look for system 32,and drop that dll file inside system32.


----------



## N11 (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh, sorry, I'm realy slow, where's the windows folder? I have the c drive thing open and I can't see it, thank you very much for your patience, I'm trying my best but I just suck at computers  

I did manage to find system32 by right clicking start and clicking explore all users but I don't know what I'm doing so I' trying to follow your way.


----------



## N11 (Aug 26, 2007)

oooooooooooooooooooh, sorry, I didn't know I had to click the button, "show the contents of this drive," sorry, now I see it fine


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

if you have found system32 with windows explorer.just drop that dll file in it from the windows explorer.


----------



## N11 (Aug 26, 2007)

yey dragged it in, thank you very much, now what?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

restart the computer then try to play the game.


----------



## N11 (Aug 26, 2007)

The game seems to be running!!

THANK YOU VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY MUCH!!!!


----------



## N11 (Aug 26, 2007)

Error loading libraries or something, I'll restart BRB, thank you for your help.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

if that doesnt work go here http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...20-BFBB-4799-9908-D418CDEAC197&displaylang=en


----------



## N11 (Aug 26, 2007)

It starts to load atleast, then something comes up saying init error, yey now I'm on to problem 3, thanks for all the help.


----------



## N11 (Aug 26, 2007)

I downloaded and ran what was on your link, (the direct x 9.0 c thing,) i'll try the game again now.


----------



## N11 (Aug 26, 2007)

Jeez! It seemed to be loading up fine then a box said "error loading shader libraries"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:'(


----------



## N11 (Aug 26, 2007)

Does anyone know what a shader library is?


----------



## N11 (Aug 26, 2007)

I came across a link on google and the problem is probably in the update I got and someone on a forum recommended somone with my problem to get a newer direct x, but I did! I only ran it though, I don't know what I'm supposed to do with it.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

if you have installed that direct-x.then maybe you need to reinstall the game.turn off as many running processes as possible while doing it.when you uninstall the game be sure to delete its folder in program files before you reinstall it.


----------



## N11 (Aug 26, 2007)

Will do, thanks very much for all your help, first I'm downloading something I came across called "DirectX End-User Runtimes (June 2007)" I think. Then I'll try to reinstall.


----------



## N11 (Aug 26, 2007)

Ok I reinstalled, once again it's working fine but I realy want that update that keeps messing up the game, so now armed with my new direct x I will give it another go.


----------



## N11 (Aug 26, 2007)

It seems other people have had my problem with "patch_174," I searched then net on google and I've come across several cases in a few mintes.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

if that patch is causing problems i would wait for the next patch.skip that one!


----------



## N11 (Aug 26, 2007)

If it dosn't work I'll have to do that. I just came across a post on another website of someone with my exact problem, direct x 9c helped them so I'm hoping it'll help me.


----------



## N11 (Aug 26, 2007)

...error loading shader libraries again.... grrr


----------



## N11 (Aug 26, 2007)

WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO IT WORKS!!!!

Thank you so so much for your help it's saved me a lottttt of time. Thank you!


----------

